

Polyus – Soviet military anti-satellite system - omnibrain
http://www.astronautix.com/craft/polyus.htm

======
trothamel
Here's an article about Polyus from Smithsonian Air & Space:

[http://www.airspacemag.com/space/soviet-star-
wars-8758185/](http://www.airspacemag.com/space/soviet-star-wars-8758185/)

------
Crito
This wasn't the only Soviet weapon in space. The space station Salyut 3 had an
23mm autocannon strapped to it: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salyut_3#On-
board_gun](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salyut_3#On-board_gun)

~~~
benbreen
Not to mention the combination rifle/machete that Soyuz cosmonauts carried in
their survival kit!

[http://suzymchale.com/ruspace/soysurvive.html](http://suzymchale.com/ruspace/soysurvive.html)

------
Hydraulix989
Goldeneye

------
cstross
For possibly a better overview than Wikipedia, here's the Encyclopedia
Astronautica entry on the Polyus program:

[http://www.astronautix.com/craft/polyus.htm](http://www.astronautix.com/craft/polyus.htm)

~~~
omnibrain
Thank you. I did not know this site. There goes the evening. ;)

OT: Coincidentally I had a Laundry dream last night.

~~~
kstop
That wasn't a dream. As we move closer to the CASE NIGHTMARE GREEN
configuration, natural Sensitives will find themselves drawn to installations
with high levels of occult activity.

Of course, this represents a national security threat, so we've determined
your location using a traceroute-on-steroids that Bob whipped up for us. The
Plumbers are en route. If you have any especially nice rugs that you'd like to
bequeath to a family member or friend, please make sure you're not standing on
them about 3 minutes from now.

~~~
Malic
I see what you did there...

